# launch control ,, wuts that?



## bmwlover (Nov 9, 2002)

I know its self explanitory but how does it work and what does it do?


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Launch control is a method to do a maximum performance launch from a standing start with SMG.

With a manual, you rev the engine to some failry high RPM then dump[ the clutch. With SMG there is no way for the driver to control this, thus Launch Control.

Using Launch Control, the car revs to 3500 RPM then when the lever is released, the clutch is dumped and traction control maintains some amount of traction for a quick start.

Now the bad news, in the US we don't have Launch Control. But we do have Acceleration Assist. This is the same as Launch Control, but with a 1800 RPM rev point.

To use it you select DSC OFF, S6 mode on the SMG. You push the shift lever fully forward then push the throttle to the floor. The revs will go up to the proper point and hold. When you release the lever, you launch.

In the US models you actually have two modes of Acceleration Assist. What many have startred calling Launch mode and Burnout Mode. Which mode is used is based on how you push the throttle down. If you push the throttle down you will get Luanch Mode. If you quickly jam the throttle down, you get burnout mode. In burnout mode you get no traction control and the tires will pretty much just spin.

BTW in the Euro Launch Control, trhe clutch warranty is supposed to be voided after some number of launches, I have heard 15 and 30 as the magic number.


----------

